# Canadians serving with the USMC



## Ex-Dragoon

From MacLeans magazine. Interesting read:

http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/world/article.jsp?content=20040712_83983_83983


----------



## SFontaine

Dang. Wish it was as easy as they make it out to be.


----------



## Scott

I agree. I looked into this in 1999 while I was still Pres in Canada. Wanted to go Army down there but at the time they said that there as a mountain of paperwork to do to get it done, perhaps this has changed since 9/11.


----------



## SFontaine

Back in '99 this guy I know (Didn't know him then) joined the US Army by merely caling a recruiter. He got up with a Green Card in about a week. 

Lucky bastard


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

*Personally I avoid soldiers who think that their "ethnicity or their birth country" gives them some type of moral superiority....sounds to me like a Waffen SS moto or sumpin'  * 

Do you avoid the rest of the US military then? I ask because the US believes they are the only ones that can say what is right or wrong in the world. Comparing us to the Waffen SS goes too far!!!


----------



## Scott

Thanks for the clarification on the Green Card thing S_Baker, I believe that I was told the same thing long, long ago. There was a way I could have done it though I am sure...It may have involved working with my uncle out of Boston for a while then applying for a Green Card. That was so long ago, however, that I can't recall the procedures or anything.

US Immigration can be tough. I know a guy who tried to get on with FDNY after 9/11 when they had almost no one volunteering for the job and he was turned around. Oh well...


----------



## Jarnhamar

Major Baker for PAFO!

i think you went over your allotment of smilie faces though



> Personally I avoid soldiers who think that their "ethnicity or their birth country" gives them some type of moral superiority....sounds to me like a Waffen SS moto or sumpin'


. Sir i couldnt agree with you more.  I can't stand soldiers who think they are in the right soley from what country they are from.


----------



## SFontaine

I always love it when Canadians call other Canadians who wanna join the US Army "traitor" or other such bullcrap because they want to join the US Army.   I mean heaven forbid they want to serve with our closest ally.


----------



## Spr.Earl

S_Baker said:
			
		

> "Free Air Techincian"
> 
> I am guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Baker for PAFO!
> 
> 
> 
> that is Public Affairs Officer?     That is all I need  , then again, maybe I can be Michael Moore's publicist?        As for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand soldiers who think they are in the right soley from what country they are from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may come across sometimes as being a Know it all, but I have been humbled many a time....well not that many
Click to expand...



LOL,LOL ;D ;D ;D ;D,Mikie Moore!


----------



## erikkusiak

http://army.ca/forums/threads/3891.0.html


It started from before Boot until today...


----------



## McDonagh

Hey , Im new here so...   Hey, everyone im Mike.



Anyway, yeah the reason I found this site is because I was seraching for 'Canadian Marines' about 4days ago because the thought is very present in my mind, but so to is that of the CAF.  Anyway I never thought Id be able to get in touch with you since that was a long time ago and you only had 10 posts. How did it turn out so far?


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Kusiak,

What'd you think of J-ville during your brief stay?   What are some of the hotspots that you SOI kids hit these days to p*ss away your money on beer and Jax trailer trash chicks?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Haven't something like 5000 deserted so far? I bet we have more than 5 up here.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

> hmmmm, not likely, interesting that most think Canada is paradise


I would rather live here then anywhere else in the world.  :


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I would rather live here then anywhere else in the world.   :



DAMN STRAIGHT!   



[quote author=S_Baker] 
5000 desertions....hmmmm, not likely, interesting that most think Canada is paradise, I think they should go to N-Korea or Maybe the KSA.  Most are a punks that need a good *** whoopin.........[/quote]

And i deffinatley couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## tomahawk6

S_Baker, I would suggest that you take a different tack. The Canadians are not our enemy. As a US poster on a Canadian military forum 
you need to think of yourself as a guest. If a Canadian officer came into Mil.com for example and posted as you have, the reception would be quite hot and not very cordial. In the future I would appreciate careful thought be made prior to posting. Canada is a sovereign country with its own policies. We enjoy a close working relationship with the CF which will continue no matter who is PM. Right now a Canadian Major General is a Deputy CG of III Corps in Iraq. No other ally has a general officer on the staff of one of our Corps HQ's. Participating in a foum is a privelage and not a right. Keep an open mind and be tactful.


----------



## Shec

Judging by the hordes of VietNam era US draft dodgers and deserters who flocked to CF recruiting stations you Yanks can keep your own shirkers,  thank you very much.     If they were unwilling to serve their native country I rather doubt they would serve mine.


----------



## dutchie

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> S_Baker, I would suggest that you take a different tack. The Canadians are not our enemy. As a US poster on a Canadian military forum
> you need to think of yourself as a guest. If a Canadian officer came into Mil.com for example and posted as you have, the reception would be quite hot and not very cordial. In the future I would appreciate careful thought be made prior to posting. Canada is a sovereign country with its own policies. We enjoy a close working relationship with the CF which will continue no matter who is PM. Right now a Canadian Major General is a Deputy CG of III Corps in Iraq. No other ally has a general officer on the staff of one of our Corps HQ's. Participating in a foum is a privelage and not a right. Keep an open mind and be tactful.



What are you talking about? S_Baker as been very tactful, respectful, and polite in his posts on this thread. In fact, I can't remember the last time he posted anything on any thread that was even remotely abrasive to CF members. You refer to him as a 'Guest' on this forum...ironic, as he is a Sr. Member/Directing Staff, and you in fact are the 'Guest'. I suggest YOU need to tone it down a little and as you said, 'think before you post'. You owe Mr. Baker an apology. 

Nice first post. Get a grip.


----------



## Infanteer

This is going nowhere fast.


----------



## sharp_edge777

S_Baker said:
			
		

> so it seems my Lebanese Immigrant friend has deserted......http://reuters.myway.com/article/20...36106_RTRIDST_0_NEWS-IRAQ-USA-HASSOUN-DC.html
> 
> Maybe we should open up the US military to CDNs ...seems only fair since by last account Canada is up by +5 (deserters).



It wouldnt suprise if the guy was working for the "enemy." But what i dont undertsnad is since he was charged before with desertion, why did they send him back out. weird.

I agree with you Baker, the Marines should be opened up to Canadians...would be a very good thing and Im sure recruiting numbers would go up significantly.


----------



## Tpr.Orange

i understood it. i guess some people just take it the wrong way.


----------



## gunner56

I just think that y'all oughtta know that large numbers of Canadians have already served honorably in the U.S. Armed Services,especially during the Vietnam years.In fact ,3244 became naturalized citizens during that time.My source is " Unknown Warriors" byFred Gaffen. The book was published by Dundurn Press in1990.


----------



## Jarnhamar

While at a book store I picked up a book that had letters sent to Michael Moore from soldiers and families of soldiers. (I'm sure some of you will suggest Michael more made up every single letter, i don't care thats not my point   )

One mother of a soldier wrote him thanking him for whatever it was, she went on to say that the US military would not pay for her to fly her to her sons funeral. She however  got a letter from the government a few months later offering her a free plane ticket to go and see president bush when he was doing some kind of campaign thing. Pretty sad.  

Reading further there seemed to be a lot of letters from soldiers currently serving in Iraq and soldiers who just got home from Iraq. They commented a lot saying the minute they started questioning why they were in Iraq or basically said "we shouldn't be here" all their "brothers" started turning against them and ostracizing them.  Just reading message forums, stories on line and the odd clip in the news I see the same thing.  These soldiers quickly go from brave heroic soldier defending democracy, honour and freedom to coward, traitor and selfish bastard who turns their back on their squad. These aren't reserves called up for active duty and running away college money stuffed into a back pack but guys who have been over there and did their time. I think it's sad how quickly these guys are given cold shoulders when they hop off the wagon.

My question is, do you think that the attitude these soldiers face from their peers and other pro war supports could be one of the leading factors as to why they think it's better to desert the army or go AWOL?  I've seen guys get the cold shoulder and you can tell they are the 'out' guy just by looking at them. How they walk, carry themselves, talk.  It just kills their spirit. And thats in peace time on a dinky little tasking, not a war.

I'm not trying to justify deserting or AWOL in the least but maybe the whole 'Your with us or against us, it's anti-American not to support the war' attitude is actually causing some of these guys to head up to Canada because they feel they don't have a choice.



I think opening up the US Marines to Canadian soldiers is a horrible idea.  
Why?
I'd head south and sign up in a heartbeat. I've many friends in the reserves who i think would. I'd imagine members of the regular force would. Lots of young Canadians would join the marines instead of the Canadian forces.  Think we have a small army now? It would get a lot smaller.


----------



## 48Highlander

Well, first off, soldiers really have no business questioning government policy.  Debating it is ok, I'm sure that someone wouldn't "get the cold shoulder" for wanting to discuss how much merit there is in what they're doing.  I couldn't see anyone being ostricized like that though, unless he walked around muttering "this is wrong, we shouldn't be here" on a regular basis.  If he's allowing those thoughts to affect his morale and performance, it's going to affect the morale of everyone around him.  I certainly wouldn't want to be around someone like that.  The soldiers over there now have a tough enough job as it is...the last thing they need is one of their own falling apart at the seams and telling them that what they're doing is useless or wrong.


----------



## Frmr_Cpl

.....the US military did not have to lease a Russian built aircraft to get to south east Asia..

 Now that is a pretty asinine comment to make. Would it have made your happier it we took 24 trips with a freaking Herc? I thought the object of the game was to get there ASAP.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

> I have yet to read anything (after WWII) about CDN soldiers ability to fight.  All political calculated rubbish, shame on them, and someone should be fired!



I guess places like Korea, the Medak pocket and Afghanistan don't count then.  :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

I think opening up the US Marines to Canadian soldiers is a horrible idea.  
Why?
I'd head south and sign up in a heartbeat. I've many friends in the reserves who i think would. I'd imagine members of the regular force would. Lots of young Canadians would join the marines instead of the Canadian forces.  Think we have a small army now? It would get a lot smaller.

You arent alone when you say that ghost, I know for sure there would be a few troops from my unit that would go south for it... all of the good ones too.I'll admit it, i'd be tempted to do it too.When you work in the military, and then being offerred a job in the marines..... its almost like a job promotion really.. sorry to say =/.As proud as I am, and everyone else likely is, of the CF and Canada, no one can deny that the United States military is the best war machine in the world, period.Like going from junior league hockey to the NHL =/

I guess im just jealous, I wish our military was as established and powerful as theirs 
Ahhh the lure of power


----------



## Frmr_Cpl

There was no political statement meant at all. It was strictly a downrange shot at yourself for making that comment. Funding for equipment and manpower has always been an issue up here but at least someone took some initiative and got the job done for a change. If you notice I made no mention of MM or his drivel


----------



## 1feral1

gunner56 said:
			
		

> My source is " Unknown Warriors" byFred Gaffen. The book was published by Dundurn Press in1990.



Don't you mean Unknown Valour? I had that book. Green and yellow cover, til about 6 yrs ago, I lent it to the CO of my unit. He was Viet Nam Vet (RAA 70-71). Poof, he got posted and took that book. That was a good book, and he was a good CO too, allthough he used to 'weird out' on occasion, especially when we were 'full tac' in the 'light green'. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1

Shec said:
			
		

> If they were unwilling to serve their native country I rather doubt they would serve mine.



 ??? What the MAJ is saying is to open the USMC up to Cdn citizens.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

I dunno... Im tempted to agree with you Baker, and the idea of the US deciding to open its ranks to Canucks isnt exactly very far fetched either.Its a little bit of a boost before they would need to go conscripting youngsters.I'd bet if someone brought the idea up to the president and his staff (theyve likely considered it already, but who knows) theyd probobly look into it quite a bit... although, like someone else said, the politicians over here would go nuts... and im not sure how well received our troops would be by our own citizens if they were to leave canada and fight for the yankees..

But if they were allowed to wear a small non obstrusive flag or insignia somewhere on the uniform, that would be great... any kind of recognition would be great really.
I dunno quite what to think of the whole thing yet.


----------



## 48Highlander

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> I dunno... Im tempted to agree with you Baker, and the idea of the US deciding to open its ranks to Canucks isnt exactly very far fetched either.Its a little bit of a boost before they would need to go conscripting youngsters.I'd bet if someone brought the idea up to the president and his staff (theyve likely considered it already, but who knows) theyd probobly look into it quite a bit... although, like someone else said, the politicians over here would go nuts... and im not sure how well received our troops would be by our own citizens if they were to leave canada and fight for the yankees..
> 
> But if they were allowed to wear a small non obstrusive flag or insignia somewhere on the uniform, that would be great... any kind of recognition would be great really.
> I dunno quite what to think of the whole thing yet.



    I actually spoke to a US army recruiter about it before.  A while ago I was looking into transfering to the US forces, and the recruiters apologized profusely but said there was nothing they could do to help me get a green card.  When I started talking about how the US government should look into opening up the military to Canadian citizens, the recruiter went and got me the e-mail addresses for several US senators.  He seemed to think it was a good idea and that if the right senator got wind of it, they'd be interested in pursuing it.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

With the talk of conscription in the US, you would think the president would opt to get a few thousand more guys out of canada before resorting to conscripting kids off the street wouldnt you think?

I can't really see any detrimental effects on the AMERICAN SIDE of allowing canucks to join up, so I don't see why they wouldnt really.Anyone have any input?


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Another thing id like to point out is, for everybody thinking 'what would it be like in the marines ???' you should check into how much they get paid.
It isnt much.

http://www.dfas.mil/money/milpay/pay/2003paytable.pdf


----------



## Jarnhamar

"hey hey hey, your canadian EH! hey hey what did you think of the movie southpark BWAHHH hahaha"

I can see it now


----------



## Infanteer

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> Another thing id like to point out is, for everybody thinking 'what would it be like in the marines ???' you should check into how much they get paid.
> It isnt much.
> 
> http://www.dfas.mil/money/milpay/pay/2003paytable.pdf



A) My buddy in the US Army says that despite the lower pay at junior levels, there is more service and perks (like a 30,000 signing bonus for an 11x slot).   Canada pays well, put then leaves everything to the soldier to supply his own way.

B) If your primary motive is pay, you're in the wrong job sector.


----------



## gunner56

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Don't you mean Unknown Valour? I had that book. Green and yellow cover, til about 6 yrs ago, I lent it to the CO of my unit. He was Viet Nam Vet (RAA 70-71). Poof, he got posted and took that book. That was a good book, and he was a good CO too, allthough he used to 'weird out' on occasion, especially when we were 'full tac' in the 'light green'.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes


Actually,Wes,the copy I have is "Unknown Warriors.Perhaps there's been a title change since I got mine.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

I was just bringing up the pay thing as an additional factor,(Im not expecting 70,000 dollars, come on) I didnt realize how little they got paid untill today.But yeah, they do have housing and medical bills for free too, so i dunno... 

do the marines get taxed while over seas?


----------



## Scott

Not to harp on about pay and incentives, but wouldn't a Canadian serving in the US still be entitled to benefits under the GI Bill? That would be great incentive. 

I am glad this thread got started, I have often wondered why the US was so reluctant to allow us to come down and serve (I too looked into it while in the Mo)

Maybe one thing they are considering is how many soldiers from Canada would release and then be able to compete for jobs with other American born citizens. Could there possibly be a way around that by not requiring green cards for Military Service? 

Good one you Baker, I am glad to see someone in the US Military wants to take action on this, please keep us updated.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

me too scott.. funny this happened, last night i was watching BHD and wondered the exact same thing...
What bad could come out of having canadians come down and join the marines?Ive lately seen a few stories on CNN of the national guard, west point, and the marines not topping off recruitment goals for 2004.

Opening their forces could only increase their ranks in theory.. its not like guys are gonna not re-enlist because canadians are coming  :
I just cant see any reason the states wouldnt allow this and support the idea.


----------



## Scott

Again, I can see a great number of Canadians going down there, serving an engagement and them leaving to go out into the regular workforce. Now, one could argue that the Canadians doing this paid for it by serving but the American can argue that he was born in the States and, therefore, deserves it more. Having said this, I am all for the idea and I am interested to hear ideas about how it could be done.


----------



## Infanteer

I've seen numerous stories of Natives giving up on the CF and going down to the US Forces - many of them served honourably in Iraq.   I think they are able to do so without a Greencard due to the Jay Treaty.

As well, there was a program in place during Vietnam to allow Canadians to go South and enlist.   It's estimated that we traded 30,000 volunteers for 10,000 draft-dodgers.


----------



## Scott

Infanteer, true, Natives may cross the border because they are considered dual citizens under the various treaties (I can't quote one) We have employed them in the past when our work has taken us into Montana. IIRC, it is much easier for an American to come this way to work than vice versa - not sure about how that relates to our military but I do know that they come up all the time to work in the Oilfield as well as the Offshore.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

That was vietnam, a time when they badly wanted as many soldiers as they could get, as they seem to now. They were giving prisoners pardons if they would serve, i dunno if that is still in effect today.... but it happened then, why not now? I could see alot of guys doing it too, If i ever did id leave the CF, join the marines for a tour (or two if I was forced =p) then come back to canada and re-enlist in the reserves with the experience... assuming im alive of course. Kinda like rent a soldier in a way.


----------



## ramy

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> Another thing id like to point out is, for everybody thinking 'what would it be like in the marines ???' you should check into how much they get paid.
> It isnt much.
> 
> http://www.dfas.mil/money/milpay/pay/2003paytable.pdf



Pay here in Canada is one of the best in the world for military pay. 
I have a few friends down south and they are telling me that the pay isnt as good as it is here.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

So i've heard =p

I'm fairly interested to see where this thread goes though... and alot more interested to see if the marines decide to open up to canucks


----------



## mseoptrucker

Go ahead join the Marines if the reason you joined the CF is to go to war the US is a better choice. I joined to serve my country and further the Canadian cause . The us army has to be strong so they can enforce their will on anyone that thinks different i am much prouder of what we have done as a country and what our history will say about us .Canada has never gone to war for the wrong reasons in my opinion and i am happy to say i don't think we ever will its just not Canadian.


----------



## Scott

mseoptrucker said:
			
		

> Go ahead join the Marines if the reason you joined the CF is to go to war the US is a better choice. I joined to serve my country and further the Canadian cause . The us army has to be strong so they can enforce their will on anyone that thinks different i am much prouder of what we have done as a country and what our history will say about us .Canada has never gone to war for the wrong reasons in my opinion and i am happy to say i don't think we ever will its just not Canadian.



I don't think anyone said that they were looking to go to war. I also think that guys from here would look into it, if it were possible, because of the delays encountered enrolling in the CF. That's why I looked into it a few years back anyway. And you, who are proud of the Canadian cause must be prepared to admit that there may be some here who believe in the American cause. Not saying I am one of them...

Just another $0.02


----------



## Infanteer

mseoptrucker said:
			
		

> Canada has never gone to war for the wrong reasons in my opinion and i am happy to say i don't think we ever will its just not Canadian.



I'm sure that the Boers would say that, especially after the effort we supported chucked their women and children into concentration camps.... :


----------



## mseoptrucker

If you join to marines  your going to war for the american agenda. And i'm not knocking you and your beliefs. I myself don't think the iraq war is where we ,nor the americans for that matter should be at the moment.but thats my opinion. Bin Laden is still running around free while the americans are overextended in iraq.Who was really the bigger threat. lets face it well over a thousand were killed in Iraq to date and thats only counting military. How many were killed in Sommalia before the Americans pulled out how long did it take them to get involved in Bosnia this is what I mean  by the wrong reason.Can i say infanteer that in the history of the world we haven't ever done anything for the wrong reason I mean they say the Vikings were the first to arrive in North America and the Indians before that but if you have to go back to the boer war to find eveidence of us as a country doing the wrong thing its a pretty far reach and I have to admit that isd a war I know little about other then the fact that it was over a century ago


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Alright then, you be in charge of the american military, pull them out right now and see what happens.

Their initial reasons to invade are irrellevant now, its in the past.If the Americans were to pull out of iraq now, being the way it is, it would become a lawless, terrorist haven , rogue state run by warlords and militia heck bent on destroying the states for destroying their home country and then going home.Theyve already declared jihad.The country is in ruins, but yes, lets just leave them to their own devices and hope it pans out.Is that what you would rather?

On Bin Laden, hes probobly more of an icon now and likely cant provide any leadership to al qaeda... thats what i got from CNN lately anyway.. the americans severly disrupted their leadership hierarchy... you know, by killing most of them,(according to them of course) and they didnt think bin laden has had any direct contact to any of the fighters in iraq for some time.


----------



## Infanteer

Okay, take the Iraq debate to the relevent threads (there's plenty of them).  MESOPTRUCKER is right - if you go to join the US Army, expect to be serving American Foreign Policy goals.  If that doens't bother you, then go for it - some would argue that you'd do just as good a job protecting Canada in the US Military as you would in the CF.


----------



## Scott

I don't see the problem of desertion ever ending, in all honesty, so long as you have troops who pay attention to what Michael Moore has to say you are going to have this problem. The thing is, did this one soldier desert because he had the dual citizenship? Was it a driving factor behind his decision? Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## sigpig

As it stands now Canadian citizens can join the US military, if they have a Green Card. Any Canadian that attained American citizenship would be a dual citizen unless they went through the trouble of renouncing their Canadian citizenship. Why would the fact that one of the deserters had dual citizenship be a problem? Unless the US government is prepared to label all Canadians as risks to desert.

As far as the average Canadian (previous mil experience or not) crossing the border to join the US military the first thing that occurs to me would be the inability to attain a security clearance. Even if some kind of waiver was made for Canadians you could see it being restricted to the Pte/Cpl ranks. Meaning a Canadian, no matter their current rank or experience, could never do a lateral move as a SnrNCO or an officer, or try to join up as an officer. 

There are provisions for Green Card holders who join up to attain their citizenship in an accelerated fashion and maybe that could be used by Canadians who join up under this proposed process but how many SnrNCO's or commissioned officers would be willing to start from square one in order to join up south of the border.

Just some rambling thoughts...


----------



## scm77

S_Baker, in you letter you could mention that the governor of Michigan is Canadian (although she might have gotten US citizenship now).  You could also mention the thousands (tens of thousands?) of Canadians that served with the US military in Vietnam.

Don't know if you think those are any good, but just some thoughts


----------



## dutchie

If someone out there works for Citizenship & Immigration Canada, please confirm/refute what I'm about to say: you cannot renounce your Canadian Citizenship. If you have a Canadian Birth Certificate (Provincially issued of course), you can get a SIN card and passport. In fact, a Canadian issued birth certificate (other than Quebec issued ones) is proof of citizenship in itself (again, correct me please if I'm wrong). For Canadian citizens who were born elsewhere, I still don't believe you can renounce your Citizenship, and I don't believe the Government can rescind your citizenship once granted. I mention this only because if you were to join the US military, you would have to obtain dual citizenship (as I assume you need to be a US citizen to join).

I know of one guy at our unit who joined the US Army about a year ago. His process was super quick (by our standards) - about 6-9 months from initial inquiry to first day of basic. He's having a grand time, by all accounts. He was born in the US so his application was quite simple.


----------



## sigpig

From  Citizenship and Immigration Canada - http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/citizen/dualci_e.html

"If you are or will become a citizen of another country and you are living outside Canada, you may apply to renounce Canadian citizenship through any Canadian embassy, high commission or consulate outside Canada. Once you are no longer a Canadian citizen, however, you cannot travel on a Canadian passport or benefit from Canadian assistance outside Canada. Moreover, you cannot return to Canada as a permanent resident without going through immigration procedures."

You don't have to be a US citizen to join the military here, a green card will suffice.


----------



## dutchie

Thanks Sigpig....

I stand corrected.


----------



## sigpig

You are welcome. I know about the joining with a green card thing because it is very prevalent in the news these days down here in Fort Lauderdale. As you all know there is a very large immigrant population here and there have been many mentions in the press about somebody who joined as a green card holder or who got their citizenship while in the military.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Re: US Marines looking for a few good men? 
 « Reply #51 on: Today at 11:08:40  »   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am planning on writing my senator and asking about CDN citizens being allowed to serve in the US Military.  However, I can see a problem, one of the deserters had "dual" US citizenship......could that happen again if CDN citizens were allowed to join?

I would like to expand the thread.....please no American foreign policy this or I hate bush, etc, there are already plenty of threads for that.  just give me some good ideas I could include in my letter.  


Good on you Baker, this will turn out to be interesting =p At least somebody is getting the ball rolling


----------



## mseoptrucker

I think if you present your self as a Canadian trained military member and let them know your going to the states to get involved in their armed forces.That you may be fast tracked through i mean they are looking to recruit Americans why not allready trained Canadians.
  I don't think your going to take your rank with you or boost your rank in the move and you will likely start at the bottom.It wont be long before your in Iraq . You can work with a green card and maybe even without. Weren't there marines given their citizenship after many years of waiting once they returned from the combat phase in Iraq . I would think that fact that they have a guy allready trained that they don't have to pay to train, thats willing to go in their army or what ever branch, that they would be all over you like a dirty shirt have you tried to make your wishes known it seems that you dont even have to be a citizen to serve in the american forces.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Im not all hot and bothered wanting to join the marines, i just thought the idea was interesting.You do have to be an american citizen to join, or have a green card as of right now.I highly doubt they would let you keep your rank as their rank structure and training is different from ours.You would probobly start at the bottom, or maybe an advanced program if you already have military experience but I doubt it.They may also hand out signing bonuses to anyone from the CF, and more money based on experience.Thats what they did in vietnam im pretty sure, my cousin did that in the 60s and still lives in the states. He was given citizenship upon returning to america.

I bet if enough canadians went down trying to get into the marines, the marine recruiters would bring it up with somebody that their neighbors to the north are interested in taking part in their armed forces.Starting with Bakes and his letter to the senator =p.

Bakes, you should copy it many times, send it to your senator, your local representative, the local marine recruiting stations, donald rumsfeld and president bush.
And send one to Mr.T for fun..... he's making a comeback, he'll have celebrity power =p

Maybe you should send one to britney spears, according to an entertainment tonight show, shes the most powerful celebrity in america  :

anyways, good luck either way


----------



## D-n-A

If you were former service canadian an went to the US, you'd have to start all over again, there training, ranks, etc is different than ours. If you had jump wings, you can wear them on your uniform, but in order to go in a airborne unit(an be on jump status) in the US Army, you'd have to take the US Army Basic Airborne Course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Actually Sherwood, I went through Basic in 70 with a Canadian who had done a stint in Nam with the Marines. He spent just about the whole course as class senior and they promoted him Cpl on grad parade. But that's the exception, not the rule. And it was just a little while ago.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Wow '71......


----------



## Fishbone Jones

And now that you mention it. It should be 1970 for the Regs and 68 for the Reserve. Lost a year there somewhere. :


----------



## jmackenzie_15

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I am not a military recruiter, but I do know that if one has some college (I am not sure how many credits) you will start basic training as a PFC (E-3), and there are some that start as a SPC (E-4). As for CDNs keeping their "rank" unlikely, would the same courtesy be afforded Americans wanting to join the CF?



What about troops with previous military experience in canada? would they be given the chance to start as  PFC or SPC?


----------



## aesop081

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I am not a military recruiter, but I do know that if one has some college (I am not sure how many credits) you will start basic training as a PFC (E-3), and there are some that start as a SPC (E-4).   As for CDNs keeping their "rank"   unlikely, would the same courtesy be afforded Americans wanting to join the CF?



We afford alot of latitude to british soldiers coming over to the CF ( at CFSME we had a brit come in as a warrant officer straight from england) so why would we not have consideration for US pers ?


----------



## scm77

Hmmm...

Army's Troop Sources Depleted
Atlanta Journal-Constitution
January 16, 2005

The Army may not be scraping the bottom of the manpower barrel yet, but critics say the service is coming dangerously close.

Defense analysts and veterans advocates say the Army's renewed efforts to encourage retired soldiers to return to active duty is an indication it is being stretched thin and worn out.

"The Army basically has run out of options," said Loren Thompson, a defense analyst with the Lexington Institute, a Washington think tank.

Steve Robinson, executive director of the National Gulf War Resource Center, a veterans advocacy group in Washington, said the Army is now dipping into its last pool of resources.

*"The only thing they have left is the draft,"* said Robinson, a former Army Ranger.

But Lt. Col. Bryan Hilferty, a Pentagon spokesman, said the recruitment of retirees "is a prudent use of America's resources."

Since Sept. 11, 2001, more than 12,000 retired soldiers have volunteered to return to active duty, he said.

"But we have to match their desires, skills, experience, physical condition and time out of service with our requirements, so currently only about 300 are on active duty," Hilferty said.

This is the latest of three efforts by the Army to keep its ranks filled as commitments in Iraq and Afghanistan have kept many soldiers running from deployment to deployment.

The initial plan to stop the manpower drain was the stop-loss policy, whereby the Army can keep soldiers in uniform beyond the expiration of their active-duty contract.

As of Jan. 1, more than 12,000 soldiers were under stop-loss orders, including 6,657 on active duty, Hilferty said.

Last year the Pentagon began recalling Individual Ready Reserve soldiers. They are soldiers who have fulfilled their active-duty contract but remain eligible for recall for up to eight years after enlistment. Just under 4,000 Ready Reserves received mobilization orders.

The Army is also offering large bonuses to soldiers who re-enlist overseas, tripling bonuses for new enlistees and keeping troops in Iraq 15 months instead of the usual 12.

But the war effort in Iraq is slowly wearing down the Army, Thompson said.

"Most of the indicators point to the conclusion that the Army can't sustain its current level of activity in Iraq," he said.

Thompson said he believed the Jan. 30 elections in Iraq would play a critical role in how the Army approaches its manpower shortage in the short term.

If the elections are reasonably successful, he believes the administration will likely redouble its commitment to making the strategy in Iraq work. That could mean an increase in active-duty troop strength from just under 500,000 now to over 600,000.

If the elections go badly, the administration will have to make a fundamental reassessment of what is achievable in Iraq, he said. 

http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,FL_army_011605,00.html


----------



## canadianblue

I think that it would be a good idea for the US to allow Canadian's to join the military. I mean, if their allowing a load of illegal immigrants amnesty, then why not allow Canadian's who would like to fight in the US army the chance to legally. I would even consider moving down to the states, as would many other Canadian's.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

Im still trying to find some reasons why the american govt would NOT consider doing it , and why they havnt done so already.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

S_Baker, I look foreward to reading this letter. I havent much to add, solely due to my lack of knowledge on the issue. But if it helps, I would go in a heartbeat and I know alot of friends both civi and fellow soldiers who would follow. From a personal standpoint, America is our greatest allied force in this world, and to watch time and time again the soldiers in Iraq, brings me to feel guilty for lack of a better word. Bring some of those guys with extended tours home and send me in their place, in hopes of distributing the weight a bit more. Lord knows I want to...regulations simply dont allow me. If the united States offered positions within their Armed Forces to Canadian Citizens green card or not, That would be what it would take. I know the U.S. would gain alot of good soldiers from such an action.

Afterall, we're all fighting for the same things arent we? Its just that some of us are more capable of it than others...


----------



## atticus

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I've seen numerous stories of Natives giving up on the CF and going down to the US Forces - many of them served honourably in Iraq.   I think they are able to do so without a Greencard due to the Jay Treaty.



I don't think it was the Jay Treaty:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay's_Treaty

EDIT: Turns out there might be more to the Jay Treaty than it says on wikipedia. I just received a letter from a US Army recruiter concerning this exact topic (of Canadian Indians). In summary it say's:

Native Americans born in Canada are eligible citizenship-wise, to apply for enlistment into the US Army as long as they possess a Tribal Card (not expired) or letter from tribal council for Native-American born in Canada under the Jay and Ghent Treaties. They must have established a residence here in the United States.

I suppose a Tribal card down in the states would be similar to a Metis card.


----------



## Bo

Why are all you guys so eager to join the US military? Where's our loyalty to your country? Why did you join the CF in the first place?

As a soldier, you should be VERY concerned about your country's foreign policy since it directly affects you. I don't want to bash the US, but if you join thier army, you will almost certainly be thrown into a combat situation. Is that what you guys are so eager about? To go to war with the best of the best? How can you be part of the best if you don't believe in what you're fighting for?

Now Canada may not carry the military might of the Americans ($10billion vs $400billion in annual funding), but I believe in what Canada is fighting for: peace and humanitarian aid. I would rather save people from the genocide in Darfur with 100 CF soldiers rather than go to Iraq with 1,000 marines. The belief in your cause is much more important than what/who you're fighting with.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

We live in a free country where people can choose for themselves. It's a person's choice to go and fight for what THEY determine is a righteous cause. Canadians have a long history, preceding the US Civil War, of going south and fighting for what they believe in.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Who was to say that i didnt believe in what the U.S. is fighting for? As far as fighting for Americas foreign policies, I would follow my leadership under the American Policies, just as easy as my own. Im very proud of my Country, but Im a strong believer that I can serve my country fighting for one of her allies, just as well as my Country itself. Nonetheless, hasnt this topic been beaten to death elsewhere in the forum?

I joined the Armed Forces to be a Soldier, which whether you like it or not, may entail combat. I want to do my job to the fullest, no matter what task handed down to me be it handing out aid and supplies in Indonesia, or patrolling in Iraq.


----------



## atticus

I was just interested in the thing about Natives being able to do that. I had never heard about it before and was just looking it up as a point of interest.


----------



## dutchie

Bo said:
			
		

> ....As a soldier, you should be VERY concerned about your country's foreign policy since it directly affects you.....Is that what you guys are so eager about?....How can you be part of the best if you don't believe in what you're fighting for?
> 
> Now Canada may not carry the military might of the Americans ($10billion vs $400billion in annual funding), but I believe in what Canada is fighting for: peace and humanitarian aid. I would rather save people from the genocide in Darfur with 100 CF soldiers rather than go to Iraq with 1,000 marines. The belief in your cause is much more important than what/who you're fighting with.



This illustrates something that has always irked me. Since when do we as soldiers get to opt out of wars we don't believe in? I'm not talking about serious religious or moral objections here, but politics. Should soldiers understand their nations Foreign policy? I suppose, but it's not a requirement. Understanding Foreign Policy doesn't take away from the fact that we are the means of enforcement of our nations foreign policy, that we have civilian masters, and above all else we do what were ordered to do! 'You don't agree with the war Bloggins? Too bad, so sad, ruck up.'

You believe in Canada's fight for Peace and Humanitarian Aid? Where are you talking about? You mentioned Darfur...is there news I should know? Did our government and the UN get off their asses in the last 5 minutes? Last time I checked, the only fight in Darfur is the one between the belligerents.

Make no mistake about it - a soldiers job is not to peace keep, it's not to hand out bon bons to local kids, it's not to distribute aid to refugees, it is to kill the enemy (or assist those that do).

You believe in peace and humanitarian aid. I believe in professionalism, aggression, and tactical superiority. You can keep your humanitarian aid and fuzzy feelings.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

exactly.

The job of a soldier is to enforce their nations interests by means of use of force, or threat of.Thats it.
We are not politicians.

Enforce the interest of the nation.If its in the interest of Canada to go to war and destroy a whole crapload of people for oil, and the government decides this is something that will benefit Canada, then this is what we do.We are tools of the man, nothing more.


----------



## Voltigeur

Maybe the military are tools but our government is not using us as they should! The military culture is weak in Canada and the government is even weaker... The US uses its military for coast protection, counter drug trafficking ops, border patrol, etc... Here, our guys are playing cards most of the times, at least in Valcartier


----------



## scm77

In a 1st since '95, Marines miss recruit tally

Officials say war danger might be affecting quotas

By Eric Schmitt
New York Times News Service
Posted February 3 2005

WASHINGTON -- For the first time in nearly a decade, the Marine Corps in January missed its monthly recruiting goal, in what military officials said was the latest troubling indicator of the Iraq war's effect on the armed services.

The struggles of the Army, Army Reserve and Army National Guard to recruit and retain soldiers have received national attention in recent months. But the failure of the Marines, which historically has had the luxury of turning away recruits, is a potential problem for the service.

The Marines missed their January goal of 3,270 recruits by 84, less than 3 percent. They last missed a monthly goal in July 1995, and 1995 was also the last full year in which the corps fell short of its annual recruiting quota, said Maj. Dave Griesmer, a spokesman for the Marine Corps Recruiting Command.

Richard Kohn, a military historian at the University of North Carolina, said, "It's most troubling because the Marines tend to attract people who are the most macho, seek the most danger and are attracted by the service most likely to put them into combat."

Senior Marine personnel officials say that one month is hardly a trend, that the Marine Corps is slightly ahead of pace for the fiscal year beginning last October and that they fully expect to meet their overall goal for the year. But senior officers acknowledge that the drop in January and close calls in November and December could be linked to the widely publicized risks in Iraq.

"Do Iraq and Afghanistan have an impact? Yes," said Brig. Gen. Walter Gaskin, the head of the Marine Corps Recruiting Command. "But I am very optimistic we will meet our goal overall."

Army tells its troubles

On Capitol Hill on Wednesday, senior Army officers warned of worrisome recruiting trends and told of steps they are taking to address them. Lt. Gen. Roger Schultz, the chief of the Army National Guard, told the House Armed Services Committee that the Guard was retaining many of its top soldiers but failing to meet recruiting goals. In January, he said, the Guard met only 56 percent of its quota. Both the National Guard and Army Reserve are increasing the number of recruiters in the field, officers said.

Gen. Richard Cody, the Army's vice chief of staff, said the Guard struggled to staff its second and third rotations for the Iraq war but still met the call for troops, The Associated Press reported.

He told House members he was confident the Army again will be able to fully staff its next troop rotation, but he added, "It will be painful."

Later, when pressed by lawmakers to explain, Cody said, "That's probably a poor choice of words." Still, he said, according to the AP, that "we will have to address this" if the Guard continues to operate "at this level of commitment" in Iraq because many of those troops are nearing the end of their second consecutive year of active duty and, therefore, must return home.

Of the 152,000 U.S. troops in Iraq now, nearly 50 percent are from the Guard and Reserve. The figure is supposed to drop to 30 percent for the next rotation, beginning this summer.

In a reflection of the difficult market for Marine recruiters, the service is offering bonuses of up to $30,000 to retain combat veterans of Iraq and Afghanistan rather than relying on replenishing its ranks with troops from boot camp. About 75 percent of enlisted Marines leave the service after their first tour.

Although the Marine Corps is straining to meet its recruiting targets, the Air Force and Navy are flush with recruits and are actually shrinking their overall ranks. Military personnel experts say there are indications that young people interested in joining the military may be turning to the Air Force and Navy, which have suffered relatively few casualties in Iraq and Afghanistan. In contrast, the Marines make up about 21 percent of the fighting force in Iraq but have suffered 31 percent of the military deaths there, according to Pentagon statistics.

"It's not surprising that the Navy and Air Force would be doing just fine," said historian Kohn. "Kids getting a start in the military will migrate to the physically safer services, and it seems to them that they'll get more technical training there."

Corps has pool of recruits

Gaskin, the corps' recruiting chief, said that despite missing January's goal, which was first reported by ABC News on Tuesday night, the Marines are in no danger of running out of recruits for boot camp. Because of strong recruiting last year, the Marines entered the current fiscal year having already signed up 52 percent of the 2005 quota, he said. Typically, a recruit is sent to boot camp several months after signing an enlistment contract.

The Marines are devising recruiting strategies and offering signing bonuses of $2,000 to $5,000 for specialized jobs, like linguists and avionics technicians. 

From here


----------



## tomahawk6

Recruiting is usually tied to the state of the economy. When the economy boom's recruiting becomes harder and when things are tight recruiting is easier. The recruiting problem's the Guard and Reserve are experiencing is affected by their difficulty in attracting soldiers who are leaving active service. In the past prior service soldiers would opt on continuing their military career in the Guard/Reserve with reserve units being mobilized the RC just isnt getting those folks to sign up. Retention within the active forces is high so fewer are getting out. Frankly I think we have some serious reforming to do in the Guard/Reserves. Too many soldiers are undeployable. Units are under strength.


----------



## Big Bad John

Hey, we all have bad days!


----------



## tomahawk6

The problem we face is that the reserves are being used in a way that isnt good. The Army needs to be expanded by 100,000 troops
at least. Until then the reserves need to be fully mobilized. Serving on active duty one year out of 3 has a negative impact on a reservists civilian career.


----------



## tomahawk6

So far over 1 million troops have rotated through Iraq and Afghanistan. Out of the 150,000 troops in Iraq right now, half are reservists.
By the end of this year the last of our NG Enhanced Brigades will have been deployed to Iraq. I think we will have to tap more of the NG divisions organic brigades for further rotations. The other problem is that according to testimony today the Army is low on equipment because stocks have been drawn down to equip deploying NG brigades. Here is an excerpt:

"In another indicator of stress on the military, the Army officers testified that equipment shortages remain severe and are in some cases worsening. 

"We are equipment-challenged right now," Cody said. He said the Army had to draw down "almost all" of its pre-positioned stocks of armored vehicles and other equipment to outfit seven Army Guard brigades for deployment. 

Lt. Gen. H. Steven Blum, chief of the National Guard Bureau, said the National Guard was "woefully under-equipped before the war started, and that situation isn't getting any better. It gets a little worse every day" because much of the equipment going to Iraq is wearing out or being left in the country."


----------



## Big Bad John

Has anyone ever seen a recruiting OC who was satisfied with the amount of recruits he or she obtained.


----------



## UH-60Drvr

I've decideed that I am absolutely the most qualified person on this board to discuss the topic of Candians in The US Military. I was born and raised in Canada (Alberta, Manitoba). Enlisted in the USMC 2nd BN 5th Marines and then the US Army as an officer and a Blackhawk pilot.

Canadians can serve down here! I am one and I just got back from hockey practice. One of the other fathers is a doctor and officer in the US Army and he is from Saskatoon. Get a work visa and sign up. It's that easy. Just be prepared to do hard tours.

Yes, some losers run and hide when it's time for a fight (5 in Canada now right but they've been denied?). They are delt with accordingly regardless of nationality or where they run. By the way, I had a great time with some of you guys in Somalia but have missed you in Iraq. 

I'm down here because assault pilot jobs are few and far between back home. Although the deployment schedules, rotations, and locations suck.

Cheers!


----------



## McAllister

August the first, it all begins, its my ship date to Parris Island. It finally happened and I'll be a Marine soon. (after 3 months of punishment)  :skull: For those of you on this forum who don't remember me, I'm the guy who wanted to dedicate his life serving as a soldier, and I'm the guy who kept getting shut down by CF recruiting and whining about it on this forum. Sorry.
Anyway, I just want to thank everyone here on this forum, especially the moderators, for this wealth of knowledge I've been able to tap into. Wish me luck, eh?

Honor Courage Commitment! Kill! Kill!
                                                    /Evan


----------



## tomahawk6

Good Luck.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger

Glad to hear things worked out for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Jordan411

Good luck man, kick ass in the Marines


----------



## scm77

Good luck.

I hope to join you in the future.  Just hope I haven't missed my chance.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Keep us updated...

And isnt it Hooah, sprouting from "HUA" (Heard, Understood, Acknowledged), or am i way off?


----------



## PJ D-Dog

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> And isnt it Hooah, sprouting from "HUA" (Heard, Understood, Acknowledged), or am i way off?



That is a US Army  thing.  Marines use the oorah...subtle but different.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> That is a US Army  thing.  Marines use the oorah...subtle but different.
> 
> PJ D-Dog



Aahhh gotcha, i was off... but not WAY off.  ;D


----------



## Burrows

Good luck.


----------



## Greg_o

Goodluck and kick some ass, show them boys what Canada's made of.


----------



## Warvstar

Yea Congradulations, I too hope to be there someday.... soon.


----------



## jimmy22

right on man !! how'd you do it ? do you have dual citizenship ?


----------



## ramy

dang, your heading to PI in August ?

Bad time for Sand Fleas  ;D ;D

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## pappy

your gonna love the Island in summer....

Boot/Recurit first, once you graduate and get your EGA - then you can call your self a Marine.  Good choice, the Marine Corps is of course a department of the Navy, the Men's Department.  haha  Good choice and good luck.  


Semper Fi

Pappy


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

jimmy22 said:
			
		

> right on man !! how'd you do it ? do you have dual citizenship ?



I see you've already found how, but for others with the same question as Jimmy22 - Visit this link.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32898.0.html


----------



## Gouki

McAllister said:
			
		

> August the first, it all begins, its my ship date to Parris Island. It finally happened and I'll be a Marine soon. (after 3 months of punishment)  :skull: For those of you on this forum who don't remember me, I'm the guy who wanted to dedicate his life serving as a soldier, and _I'm the guy who kept getting shut down by CF recruiting and whining about it on this forum. Sorry._
> Anyway, I just want to thank everyone here on this forum, especially the moderators, for this wealth of knowledge I've been able to tap into. Wish me luck, eh?
> 
> Honor Courage Commitment! Kill! Kill!
> /Evan



Don't blame you at all man, it's the CF's loss. Hope you do well in the Marines - when you get the opportunity (if at all) let us know how's its going for you


----------



## Matt_Fisher

...and right about now Recruit McAllister is standing in a line somewhere on Parris Island, head shaved, dressed in a set of brand new Marpat utilities, holding a seabag with his gear, getting screamed at by his holding platoon Drill Instructor and wondering "What the f*ck did I get myself into?"

Just wait until this Saturday when his platoon transitions from holding/inprocessing status to training and his Drill Instructors for the remainder of his recruit training are introduced, as they come marching into his barracks like robots, evil demented terminator robots and thus begins Forming Day 1. The fun starts now.    >


----------



## PJ D-Dog

There is also that smell that comes with clothing and gear from supply....by the time Recruit McAllister hits the rack tonight, he will have been up for more than 24 hours.   He won't know what time it is when he goes to bed but it will still be daylight.   As he tries to fall asleep, all he will hear in the squad bay will be the snivels of other recruits crying for their mommy's and thinking of how to get out of the apparent mess they got themselves into.

But not Recruit McAllister.   He wanted it.   He asked for it.   This is exactly what he was hoping would happen to him:   be stripped of all his civilian symbols of individuality and reduced to nothing more than just another bald recruit at Parris Island.   The only thing left to remind him of his, now former, life is his soul.   Recruit McAllister will have to battle all sorts of deamons while at boot camp.   Sand flees will bite him, sleep will tempt him and his own desire to "do his own thing" will be stronger than ever before.   His drill instructors will taunt him and push him farther than any limits he might have set for himself in the past.   The hot South Carolina summer sun will burn all the lessons of the Corps into his psychy. For the next 13 weeks, he will be sweaty, hungry, tired and dirty; the closest he will ever get to what some might consider a self-imposed sort of he!!.   When all is said and done, he will be a MARINE.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Krazy-P

sorry to hijack, but can someone get me a link or some info into getting into the marines. please


----------



## Maine_Finn

Krazy-P said:
			
		

> sorry to hijack, but can someone get me a link or some info into getting into the marines. please



Here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32898.0.html would be a good place to start.


----------



## pappy

OOOOORAHHHHH..... good memories..... 24 hours with out sleep the first days... I remember we went 36 hours, that sucked....  I spent the night before Boot drinking my asre off with my recruiters, worse hangover I ever had....  I still can't look at the yellow lines on the highway without thinking of them yellow footprints.

My recuriter, who I later worked for, the Corps is a small family... well he figured I'd be missing home.... so about week 7 he mailed me a box....  oh no, mail call....
he was friends with my SDI, did I say everyone knows everyone else...  That shoe box was full of nice dark Oregon dirt....  The SDI read out my recuriters letter....
I think everyone thought the part about "turning this Oregon dirt into Mud, bends and thursts begin" was funny except me....  my SDI dumped out the shoebox of dirt onto the "so clean you can eat off it" floor and said "Recurit, begin...."

so many fond memories..... aww good times.... Don't worry about the sand fleas, they don't eat much.....


----------



## bbupd

McAllister, we've shared a few threads on this topic. Good luck, god's speed and give'em hell.


----------



## JasonH

McAllister said:
			
		

> August the first, it all begins, its my ship date to Parris Island. It finally happened and I'll be a Marine soon. (after 3 months of punishment)  :skull: For those of you on this forum who don't remember me, I'm the guy who wanted to dedicate his life serving as a soldier, and I'm the guy who kept getting shut down by CF recruiting and whining about it on this forum. Sorry.
> Anyway, I just want to thank everyone here on this forum, especially the moderators, for this wealth of knowledge I've been able to tap into. Wish me luck, eh?
> 
> Honor Courage Commitment! Kill! Kill!
> /Evan



Sounds like my life's story, in the new year I'm applying for my Passport/Greencard while I get my GED started/completed  .

Goodluck bro, I know how it feels  :-\


----------



## McAllister

OOOORRRAAAHHHH!!! Graduation for Platoon 1090 1st RTBN B Co. has come and gone! 80 brand new Marines from my platoon including myself are back home now, eating when we want, sleeping when we want, and having the most uncomfortable adjustments gettin used to these 'NASTY' civillians!

I left Parris Island, one happy young Marine Friday morning.  I shot expert (229), got high first class PFT, 100 percent knowledge score, and I almost got 100 percent on the Martial Arts test. My platoon took 1st place initial drill, 1st palce final drill, we got the highest platoon score of all 7 platoons in Bravo company at the rifle range, and I had the honor of being first squad leader through all of that. As you can imagine, our 3 drill instructors were mighty proud of us.

I'll be doing recruiter's assistance until late november when I go to the School of Infantry. My drill instructors said I'll be in Iraq in about 5 months so I'm not about to dick around and party and get all nasty. I had my couple nights of good sleep and now it's time to square away, press out the service Alphas, and keep my new and future training on the top shelf.

Hey! Ask me a question about parris island boot camp!  I'll be happy to answer the questions I'm allowed to answer.


----------



## scm77

Congratulations McAllister!


----------



## Slim

Hey

Now that you're done, congrats on making the grade! I remember what basic feels like (still, even though its been so very long now. 15 years) You must feel great...and it sounds like you really shined there too!

Again congrats

Slim


----------



## Infanteer

Congratulations Marine, well done.

Now comes the important part, learning to fight as part of a team and going overseas and putting those skills to work.


----------



## D-n-A

Congrats man, good luck at SOI and later in Iraq.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

I was joking around with PJ about sending you a kid's sand pail and toy trowel and rake as a care package at basic with implicit instructions for your DIs that since you like spending so much time at the beach/pit, that these would come in real handy.   >  For your sake, he implored me that you'd be having enough 'fun' that you didn't need any hatemail from us.

Welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## McAllister

We spent so much time in the pit that there was talk of moving the racks and footlockers down there for the sake of convenience. But we just did rifle manual with full footlockers and our matresses instead.     PORT....MATRESS!!!!!   INSPECTION...FOOTLOCKER!!!!

One kid had to go to port matress and run around the squadbay singing the marines hymn. He was so exhausted that our senior DI told him to run down to second deck at port mattress. He tried to run straight through the hatch with the mattress sideways in front of him.  He must've bounced back into the squadbay a good 20 feet through the scuzz water all over the deck.  This was about 20 minutes after we did initial drill.  Our DI's knew we took first place but broke us the hell off anyway cause they said we made too many mistakes. I think it was because they wanted us to take upcoming final drill more seriously.

When we were in the pit, (which was all the damn time) our forehead had to hit the sand after every pushup, our shirts and belts were undone when we did the crunches, and during mountain clibers we had to kick sand into the face of the recruit behind you while the recruit in front of you kicked it in your face.  Fun stuff. We got a wee bit sandy.


----------



## Slim

Good for you coming through all that...I remember the games they used to play at the Cornhole (Cornwallis) Quite rotten when you're in the middle of it, but proud as heck that you came though successfully!

IS your avatar a pic of the cap badge you were issued?


----------



## D-n-A

Me and my brother are thinking about going down and joining the USMC, MCRD San Diego sounds like loads of good times


----------



## paracowboy

well done.


----------



## ramy

Congrats McAllister  
Good to see you back with your eagle,globa and anchor . ;D


----------

